# Problem when shooting burst with Canon 6D



## Omar H (Sep 19, 2015)

The problem I have is that when shooting burst, the files are recorded in the wrong sequence. This is very noticeable when shooting sports (I understand it's not a camera for sports, but I do not mind sacrificing speed (less shots) or amount of focus points). For example, the first photo it records is of the ball in the basket, the second is the player trying to score, the third one would be the player approaching the basket (exaggerating a bit in the event, but to illustrate the problem, they're essentially in reverse order) . When reviewing the pictures with this problem, these then have exactly the same time, reaching to the second. For example, the three will show the time taken as 18:05:08 (revising them in Lr).

I always shoot in RAW to the best quality possibly (and only RAW).

The card I use is a PNY 32GB; Class 10 UHS-I U1; SDHC; 90MB / s; I did not find the writing speed by the manufacturer, but apparently close to 63MB / s.

Anyone else have encountered this situation? I found no previous threads about this issue, nor found in the manual.

Since I purchased my camera in the US but live in Mexico, I can't access Canon to submit this issue (in either Country!).

Thanks!

Thanks,


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2015)

Omar H said:


> The problem I have is that when shooting burst



This definitely shouldn't happen. To debug try another sd card, but as they have the same exif timestamp this sounds like an oddball camera problem, the pics are flushed from the buffer out of sync :-\

Btw your 63mb/s card is over-spec'ed, the max. write speed of the 6d's interface is 40mb/s. The one reason to use faster cards is that they keep the speed until the very end, but at least the most expensive ultra-premium cards are useless on the 6d.


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 9, 2015)

Omar H said:


> The problem I have is that when shooting burst, the files are recorded in the wrong sequence. This is very noticeable when shooting sports (I understand it's not a camera for sports, but I do not mind sacrificing speed (less shots) or amount of focus points). For example, the first photo it records is of the ball in the basket, the second is the player trying to score, the third one would be the player approaching the basket (exaggerating a bit in the event, but to illustrate the problem, they're essentially in reverse order) . When reviewing the pictures with this problem, these then have exactly the same time, reaching to the second. For example, the three will show the time taken as 18:05:08 (revising them in Lr).
> 
> I always shoot in RAW to the best quality possibly (and only RAW).
> 
> ...



I have the same problem with my 7DII. I solve this in Lightroom by sorting my pictures after capture time, not file name. Not a big problem, I think. Good luck!


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 9, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Omar H said:
> 
> 
> > The problem I have is that when shooting burst
> ...



Raw movie perhaps?


----------



## zim (Oct 9, 2015)

Are they in reverse order when you review them in-camera? (sorry that's not clear to me from your description)
If not then sound like a Lr/import setting?


----------

